# Help Deciding on Knives - Shun vs Kagayaki



## jazzman101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hey! So I have been looking into buying a knife and after reading a lot of different forums, I saw the two knives linked below. I've heard great things about the steel that Shun uses, but the Kagayaki knives also seem to be very high quality. Does anyone have experience with these two knives that could help me narrow down the decision? Thanks in advance!

Shun Classic Asian Chef's Knife - 7" gyuto

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/shun-classic-asian-chefs-knife/?pkey=cknives-shun&cm_src=knives-shun||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_--_-

Kagayaki VG-10 - 9.4" gyuto

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKIVG-10.html


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

The only good Shun Ive used so far is the honesuki blue. The VG10 version is a shame. Go Kagayaki or even cheaper , but still better than Shun, tojiro DP.

another thing... considering gyutos, size does matter. If you are buying it for home, go with a 240mm (9.4"), if for professional use go with a 270mm (10.6").

Are you only considering VG10? there are other good alloys, clad or not, inox or carbon, with better performance in the same price range.

Best regards,

Daniel.


----------



## jazzman101 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input Benuser and dhmcardoso!

To be honest, those were just some knives that I found by searching. I haven't done much research into alloys - most of what I was looking at was the blade style (French, German, etc.). I'm definitely open to any recommendations and suggestions!


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

You are welcome.
Just adding to Benuser questions. Do you already have the wetstones? If you don't you will need it. So what is your total budget?
Another important tool is The cutting board. Do you have a wood end or Edge grain board?


----------



## macka17 (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi,

""Another important tool is The cutting board. Do you have a wood end or Edge grain board?""

What is the difference.

If steel alloys that sensitive. It can't be a good thing?

Both my Wusthof and Mundial (8 in\6 in) will cut thick skin tomatoes with their own weight. Just push\pull the handles.

So I keep them fairly sharp (around 18\20deg angle on cutting edge) and you can bang them around as much as you like virtually.

Just wondering. as I'm thinking of buying a Tojiro  7in Santoku to try? and my 8in Wusthof is in process of updating for a 240.

How sensitive are these VG10 blades.

I've bought a Tojiro 6in Utility as a toe in water, so to speak.

I've had mainly Wusthof and a coupla Mundial for near 50 yrs.

And understood those Tojiro were a good starter tool in my situation.

At 72 I won't be buying too many more methink's.    Chuckle.


----------



## jazzman101 (Nov 18, 2013)

To answer all of the questions I can, I would eventually look into carbon steel, but I know those are more difficult to maintain so I would probably want to start with semi-stainless for now.  I am right handed. I don't have whetstones and don't have much experience sharpening (I would go to a pro until I learn on a  cheaper blade). I have an edge board, but I will probably get an end board soon. And since I am mostly researching, I don't want to limit myself too much by budget. I know that good whetstones are normally around $100 and the knives I was looking at range from ~$100-150.


----------

